# I am turning into a monster doing Uber.



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.

But I did.

I went to the Supermarket.

There was an old lady with cart FULL of grocery. NOT IN THE BAG. We are in California. 10 cents a bag.

I looked at her. I told her I will park my car over there and I left.

I felt good. I felt very good. I felt very smart.

Screw you Uber.

and Screw that old woman. You know why her own kids would not help her.

It is good to be morally superior by not having to deal with this kind of s*t.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

While I agree that I wouldn't pickup from a grocery store, especially if they have all kinds of groceries... especially if those groceries are not bagged...

...but to be so judgmental against the old woman? You don't know her life or her struggles, she may be in a worse spot than you are. I would have cancelled to but to be so callous against your fellow Earth people... someone that was just trying to do grocery shopping and needed a ride home so she called Uber... it may not be ideal for Uber drivers, but she had done nothing *wrong* to you....

...that ain't Uber's doing... that was inside of you all along...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jjfad said:


> There was an old lady with cart FULL of grocery. NOT IN THE BAG. *We are in California. 10 cents a bag.*


Wait...what???

$.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?

If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Wait...what???
> 
> $.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?
> 
> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


Go buy a case of water in CA. The deposit on the plastic bottles is twice the price of the product. There's a reason why they voted Blue.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Go buy a case of water in CA. The deposit on the plastic bottles is twice the price of the product. There's a reason why they voted Blue.


California is overrun with a massive homeless population.And they think that's normal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Do tell said:


> California is overrun with a massive homeless population.And they think that's normal.


I go out to Coronado every now and then to see some friends and I can't believe how bad San Diego has become with the homelessness.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


Dear lord...

I'll do the occasional late night Walmart run at the beginning of my shift, i did them all the time on day shift... (Walmart runs is actually numero dos of of my top 3 reasons i do the 9:00 PM shift) [Better money, almost no grocery runs, better traffic]

But with no bags...

That's making it 10,000 times worse (ok maybe only a dozen times worse but you get my point) there's really no fair way of dealing with that madness. Theoretically running the clock for the ENTIRE time your loading/unloading would be fair for you but... If she isn't getting bags to save couple bucks there's no way she is going to pay you to run the clock for the 10 minutes (Or worse) at the other end to unload all of that.

As much as I hate to say this, It's such a terrible situation she put you in that I'm afraid i'm going to have to say that you did you the right thing.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Wait...what???
> 
> $.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?
> 
> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


A lot of big metro areas are into the whole charging for bags thing. They think they're helping to save the world or something.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Do tell said:


> California is overrun with a massive homeless population.And they think that's normal.


I'll never understand how people afford to even live there.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> I'll never understand how people afford to even live there.


The thing is that when you say "California" to someone who is not from here, they think it is all surfers, and beaches, and beautiful women in bikini's and tanned young men saying "surf's up dude."

That is not 90% of California. It's a big state.
I live about 100 mi north of Sacramento in a town called Redding. For tens of thousands of square miles around me there is nothing. Mountainous, rugged terrain. An occasional ranch. The residents are conservative; we voted 85% for Trump. We also grow some of the finest marijuana in the world. It is our number one crop; and our economy depends on it.

There really is two different Californias. Southern California is anything south of Sacramento. The further south you go - the crazier it gets. We don't have the population to counter the stupid laws coming out of Sacramento, or the true freaks in San Francisco and LA. But, we have to suffer with the laws they pass.

California is a mess.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Wait...what???
> 
> $.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?
> 
> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


I'm in Ohio, and pay .10¢ a bag at Audi's, and pay .25¢ to rent the shopping cart to shop with. You get the cart fee back when you return the cart to the store, and not leave it in the lot.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


This is what it has come to. "Load my groceries boy! Supply me with homemade cookies and candy while I take a $5 ride, and keep me entertained too". What stupid, arrogant, entitled people. No, you're not mean or evil. Man, I am proud of you for leaving! Yep, and Walmart riders are the filthy scum of the earth.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jjfad said:


> There was an old lady with cart FULL of grocery. NOT IN THE BAG. We are in California. 10 cents a bag.





ABC123DEF said:


> A lot of big metro areas are into the whole charging for bags thing. They think they're helping to save the world or something.


When I was young we had paper bags. That's it. A natural, recyclable, and easily renewable resource. Most people don't realize but it was the jackboot left that convinced the world to switch to plastic to _save the trees_. And to save the spotted owl. Who, it turns out, thrives in new growth forests. New growth pine forests which were being farmed and regrown in a few years. This is why you don't let _young people logic_ control the world. Empathy doesn't equal common sense.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If she isn't getting bags to save couple bucks there's no way she is going to pay you to run the clock for the 10 minutes (Or worse) at the other end to unload all of that.


The irony is that the cost of the Uber sitting there steaming at pick-up and drop-off would probably cost more than the bags.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> The thing is that when you say "California" to someone who is not from here, they think it is all surfers, and beaches, and beautiful women in bikini's and tanned young men saying "surf's up dude."
> 
> That is not 90% of California. It's a big state.
> I live about 100 mi north of Sacramento in a town called Redding. For tens of thousands of square miles around me there is nothing. Mountainous, rugged terrain. An occasional ranch. The residents are conservative; we voted 85% for Trump. We also grow some of the finest marijuana in the world. It is our number one crop; and our economy depends on it.
> ...


But at least you have vegetable trees:






The single slow clap out was epic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


Could you IMAGINE getting on the bus with unbagged loose groceries ???
Cans rolling up and down the floor !
10 ¢ a bag !
Next you will pay 10¢ per a can
Just dump product out in my hands,I need that 10 ¢ !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Wait...what???
> 
> $.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?
> 
> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


They trying to do it in New Orleans.
Bag tax.
Progressive Globalism .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> This is what it has come to. "Load my groceries boy! Supply me with homemade cookies and candy while I take a $5 ride, and keep me entertained too". What stupid, arrogant, entitled people. No, you're not mean or evil. Man, I am proud of you for leaving! Yep, and Walmart riders are the filthy scum of the earth.


Uber made those blasphemous false covenants with the passenger.
Blame Uber !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> A lot of big metro areas are into the whole charging for bags thing. They think they're helping to save the world or something.


"THE UNIVERSE WANTS PLASTIC !"
George Carlin knew . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do tell said:


> California is overrun with a massive homeless population.And they think that's normal.


The plastic bag and water bottle deposits did them in !


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> A lot of big metro areas are into the whole charging for bags thing. They think they're helping to save the world or something.


Yeah, like the National Park Service's brilliant _eliminate-the-plastic-water-bottles_ strategy. They don't allow the sale of small water bottles in many parks now -- only 1 gallon or larger.

Instead, they spent literally millions of our tax dollars setting up water refilling stations for non-disposable containers. Stand in line for 15-20 minutes at a busy park, and refill your 16 oz container. And that's IF the refilling station happens to be working that day...which it _sometimes _is -- probably 40% of the time in a busy park like Grand Canyon or Yellowstone.

*Result:* big drop in the volume of non-recyclable water bottles discarded randomly throughout the parks. Yay!
*Unintended consequence: *big increase in the volume of non-recyclable soda and beer containers. People are going to drink something -- politically correct or not.
*Net-Net: * No change in the amount of non-recyclable trash scattered all over the parks -- just different labels. And, of course, millions of dollars wasted and many more millions of dollars to be wasted in the future trying to maintain the stupid refilling stations.

Typical NPS genius -- both the critical thinking behind the decision and the incompetent execution.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, like the National Park Service's brilliant _eliminate-the-plastic-water-bottles_ strategy. They don't allow the sale of small water bottles in many parks now -- only 1 gallon or larger.
> 
> Instead, they spent literally millions of our tax dollars setting up water refilling stations for non-disposable containers. Stand in line for 15-20 minutes at a busy park, and refill your 16 oz container. And that's IF the refilling station happens to be working that day...which it _sometimes _is -- probably 40% of the time in a busy park like Grand Canyon or Yellowstone.
> 
> ...


Brought to you by the creators of Uber Pool.
" It will work because we say it will ".


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

jjfad said:


> We are in California. 10 cents a bag.


Be an entrepreneur, save bags and sell them for $0.05 each. 20 bags is a $1.00 tip! When anyone wants a charging cord, I will supply one for them. $6.00 on a credit card, $5.00 cash. Works for both Android and iOS. They sell them at BB&B for $10.00 +tax. Buy them on eBay for $1.00 each.
.
.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


you can't let uber or anyone else compromise your morals. We all get into those situations once in a while. I won't beat you up, you probably felt bad and still do. Next time remember that could be your mother or grandmother standing in a parking lot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

She could at least use bags if she knew she was going to hire a car to get her things home.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> But at least you have vegetable trees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the actual F... I can't! Im in tears watching this hahahahaha and the food is free! I mean we just have to pay farmers but the land is free. omg I'm dead...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

i usually have a soft heart for old ladies. some of their adult kids treat them wrong. i picked up a old lady pax from a medical clinic with her 30-40 year old daughter. the lady used a walker that folds up. the daughter didn't know how to fold it up or even its operations. WTF? 

while driving old lady and daughter to her house, i listen to their conversation about what the old lady would eat for dinner. sounded like she lived alone. the old lady mentions how she likes taco bell but the daughter changes her mind to whip something up from the pantry. it sounded like not much of a meal. it seemed to much trouble for the daughter to make or buy a meal for her own mother. i overheard the daughter will go home and buy jacknbox for husband. 
i deliver them to the destination and the daughter asks me to help her mother to the front steps of her mothers house. shouldn't that be ur job? i would have no problem helping her but i thought of the legal aspect if somehow she were to fall or problem arise. i didn't say no but the old lady quickly said "oh we better let this driver go, we took too much of his time" ....and that was how that ride ended.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i usually have a soft heart for old ladies. some of their adult kids treat them wrong. i picked up a old lady pax from a medical clinic with her 30-40 year old daughter. the lady used a walker that folds up. the daughter didn't know how to fold it up or even its operations. WTF?
> 
> while driving old lady and daughter to her house, i listen to their conversation about what the old lady would eat for dinner. sounded like she lived alone. the old lady mentions how she likes taco bell but the daughter changes her mind to whip something up from the pantry. it sounded like not much of a meal. it seemed to much trouble for the daughter to make or buy a meal for her own mother. i overheard the daughter will go home and buy jacknbox for husband.
> i deliver them to the destination and the daughter asks me to help her mother to the front steps of her mothers house. shouldn't that be ur job? i would have no problem helping her but i thought of the legal aspect if somehow she were to fall or problem arise. i didn't say no but the old lady quickly said "oh we better let this driver go, we took too much of his time" ....and that was how that ride ended.


Your scared to help an old woman up the stairs. What's wrong with you people.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blackcab said:


> Your scared to help an old woman up the stairs. What's wrong with you people.


Scared? I didn't hear that.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Scared? I didn't hear that.


Of course you didn't. Guess you would sit in your car and watch an old lady negotiate stairs or watch an old lady in your rear view mirror load groceries. If your guided by paying back uber for ruining your lives, your doing a great job. I'll show uber, I won't even get out of my car. Yeah you showed them alright. Be human, so what if it costs you 5 minutes.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Blackcab said:


> Of course you didn't. Guess you would sit in your car and watch an old lady negotiate stairs or watch an old lady in your rear view mirror load groceries. If your guided by paying back uber for ruining your lives, your doing a great job. I'll show uber, I won't even get out of my car. Yeah you showed them alright. Be human, so what if it costs you 5 minutes.


who said i was scared? i did get out of my car and help the old lady. who do u think got the walker out of the trunk and propped it up for her to stand on? the daughter didn't know how to prop it up. the daughter is right there .....thats her birth given job as a daughter. i don't think u got the gist of my story.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


Yup, I've done that.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Yup, I've done that.


Me too. He had my whole trunk loaded with groceries. At least they were in bags (cost $0.00 here in Alabama). Nice thing he was fast loading and unloading (next to my car) his purchases.   Paid well, but NO TIP   .


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

freddieman said:


> who said i was scared? i did get out of my car and help the old lady. who do u think got the walker out of the trunk and propped it up for her to stand on? the daughter didn't know how to prop it up. the daughter is right there .....thats her birth given job as a daughter. i don't think u got the gist of my story.


Apologize miss interpreted. Your point was the daughter having no concern for the mother. Many times I have had a wheelchair in my trunk, Walker or a blind person and I had to totally assist to get into the house or whatever appointment they had. Never thought of the liability. Just wanted to get them in safely. Not in the job description I know but sometimes you have to step up. They have always been nice and appreciative. Actually made me feel good.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

ZREXMike said:


> Monster? Listen, I've got a clean criminal record, & a clean driving record, & I can't get a job flipping burgers or working in a convenience store. F word word society in general. (Mods, I hope that self censorship right there is acceptable, I don't wanna get banned again)


I know exactly what you mean about the F words Society.

Everytime I hear a song on the radio and they bleep out certain words.It pisses me off with censorship in this Society.When I used to hear that same song when I was young with no bleeps on the same radio.

I remember when it started back in the eighties.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parents_Music_Resource_Center


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Blackcab said:


> Apologize miss interpreted. Your point was the daughter having no concern for the mother. Many times I have had a wheelchair in my trunk, Walker or a blind person and I had to totally assist to get into the house or whatever appointment they had. Never thought of the liability. Just wanted to get them in safely. Not in the job description I know but sometimes you have to step up. They have always been nice and appreciative. Actually made me feel good.


i didn't want to write a long detailed story. i'm just saying, the daughter knew her mother needs a walker to walk. she should learn everything thats needed as a caretaker if she had great concerns for her mother. yes i could have walked the mother to her door. but the entitled daughter is standing there. the daughter should not ask a stranger to do her work. if the old lady was by herself, of course i would go beyond my duty to help her into her house.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I go out to Coronado every now and then to see some friends and I can't believe how bad San Diego has become with the homelessness.


What better place to sleep on the street? I'm sure the homeless are attracted to go there because of the weather.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> The thing is that when you say "California" to someone who is not from here, they think it is all surfers, and beaches, and beautiful women in bikini's and tanned young men saying "surf's up dude."
> 
> That is not 90% of California. It's a big state.
> I live about 100 mi north of Sacramento in a town called Redding. For tens of thousands of square miles around me there is nothing. Mountainous, rugged terrain. An occasional ranch. The residents are conservative; we voted 85% for Trump. We also grow some of the finest marijuana in the world. It is our number one crop; and our economy depends on it.
> ...


Wait a minute........... 85% of you voted for Trump and WE ARE THE CRAZY ONES??


----------



## colpuck (Nov 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> The thing is that when you say "California" to someone who is not from here, they think it is all surfers, and beaches, and beautiful women in bikini's and tanned young men saying "surf's up dude."
> 
> That is not 90% of California. It's a big state.
> I live about 100 mi north of Sacramento in a town called Redding. For tens of thousands of square miles around me there is nothing. Mountainous, rugged terrain. An occasional ranch. The residents are conservative; we voted 85% for Trump. We also grow some of the finest marijuana in the world. It is our number one crop; and our economy depends on it.
> ...


Y'all voted 85% for Trump and the crazy people are the other guys. heh.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

If these pax tipped everytime we wouldnt have any of these problems. Ubers declining quality of service is mostly caused by their tipping culture. They will cave eventually. Corporate doesnt see it yet. They dont realize that drivers hate their pax because there is almost no possibility of a tip in their biggest markets in liberal meccas. Outside if big cities in red counties the tips are much better but these are small markets. In manhattan out of the last 100 fares i got 0 tips on uber and 3 out of 4 fares on other tnc's tip. Juno is the exception because their riders are mostly converts from uber.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

$.10 for a bag? It's $.25 up here I believe (don't buy them).


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Wait...what???
> 
> $.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?
> 
> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


Brownville Texas did this you have to bring in old plastic bags or a reusable on. The $.10 is a tax on bags to force recycling in less plastic. now how the hell were you going to get the stuff in and out of your car...... Bring bags


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When I was young we had paper bags. That's it. A natural, recyclable, and easily renewable resource. Most people don't realize but it was the jackboot left that convinced the world to switch to plastic to _save the trees_. And to save the spotted owl. Who, it turns out, thrives in new growth forests. New growth pine forests which were being farmed and regrown in a few years. This is why you don't let _young people logic_ control the world. Empathy doesn't equal common sense.
> 
> The irony is that the cost of the Uber sitting there steaming at pick-up and drop-off would probably cost more than the bags.


From the cart to the truck is fun but taken the stuff in side one hand full at a time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Wait a minute........... 85% of you voted for Trump and WE ARE THE CRAZY ONES??


We will see, huh. Jury is still out on our two day old president. Ask me in two years who was right, and who was wrong. He is our president, period. 
But, that being said; Trump has done more in the last two days for this country than Obama did in eight years.
And, IF it's ok to make fun of Trump because he's orange - is it ok to make fun of Obama because he's black?

ORANGE PEOPLE UNITE !!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kembolicous said:


> I'm in Ohio, and pay .10¢ a bag at Audi's, and pay .25¢ to rent the shopping cart to shop with. You get the cart fee back when you return the cart to the store, and not leave it in the lot.


I'm in the Houston, Texas area. A few stores here give you 5 cents off your bill for each bag you bring with you. I have about 10 nylon bags from ikea, that scrunch up into nothing in my car and I take them with me when I go shopping.

It's basically the same thing: I mean, it costs me more without the bags. They just market it better IMHO.

But don't folks in California just carry their own bags with them?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Yeah, like the National Park Service's brilliant _eliminate-the-plastic-water-bottles_ strategy. They don't allow the sale of small water bottles in many parks now -- only 1 gallon or larger.
> 
> Instead, they spent literally millions of our tax dollars setting up water refilling stations for non-disposable containers. Stand in line for 15-20 minutes at a busy park, and refill your 16 oz container. And that's IF the refilling station happens to be working that day...which it _sometimes _is -- probably 40% of the time in a busy park like Grand Canyon or Yellowstone.
> 
> ...


What is a non recyclable beer or soda container? They're all plastic or aluminum, aren't they?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


I think you have a right to expect a rider with groceries to have them in bags. I'm not going to put each item in my trunk, that's nuts.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But don't folks in California just carry their own bags with them?


Yeah, some do, but many don't. I buy them, 10 cents ain't squat to worry about, i don't get some people how cheap they are.


----------



## 35 sandcastles (Dec 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in the Houston, Texas area. A few stores here give you 5 cents off your bill for each bag you bring with you. I have about 10 nylon bags from ikea, that scrunch up into nothing in my car and I take them with me when I go shopping.
> 
> It's basically the same thing: I mean, it costs me more without the bags. They just market it better IMHO.
> 
> But don't folks in California just carry their own bags with them?


That's exactly what we do. The bags you buy and re-use are 1000% better than the ones that we used to get at the store for free. Bigger and stronger. The 10 cent bags are 300% better than the old ones and should probably be at least 25 cents because their so much better.

I'm not sure what the complaint is about. I had a cabinet stuffed full of old grocery bags that I was going to use "someday". But all I ended up with was a crap ton of bags so that I couldn't close that cabinet door.


----------



## CigarBoxJimmy (Jan 2, 2017)

Chicago banned them and then just allowed stores to start using them again with a 10 cent tax per bag. Tell me how that makes any sense at all?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> We will see, huh. Jury is still out on our two day old president. Ask me in two years who was right, and who was wrong. He is our president, period.
> But, that being said; *Trump has done more in the last two days for this country* than Obama did in eight years.
> And, IF it's ok to make fun of Trump because he's orange - is it ok to make fun of Obama because he's black?
> 
> ORANGE PEOPLE UNITE !!!


 He sure has! Look at all these GREAT things he's done!:

Those who study authoritarian regimes suggest keeping a list of abnormal events after a demagogue is elected, as a way to remind yourself that this isn't normal and to keep from being overwhelmed into acceptance by the onslaught of attacks on our rights.
Here is a list below. We are 4 days in.
As the author says, "when you see all of this in one list, it is easy to get overwhelmed, at first-- it is also easy to see a pattern and to finally, finally recognize that none of this is normal, nor is it ok."
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the DOJ's Violence Against Women programs.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the National Endowment for the Arts.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the National Endowment for the Humanities.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Corporation for Public Broadcasting.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Minority Business Development Agency.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Economic Development Administration.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the International Trade Administration.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Manufacturing Extension Partnership.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Office of Community Oriented Policing Services.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Legal Services Corporation.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Civil Rights Division of the DOJ.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Environmental and Natural Resources Division of the DOJ.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Overseas Private Investment Corporation.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the UN Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Office of Electricity Deliverability and Energy Reliability.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Office of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy.
* On January 19th, 2017, DT said that he would cut funding for the Office of Fossil Energy.
* On January 20th, 2017, DT ordered all regulatory powers of all federal agencies frozen.
* On January 20th, 2017, DT ordered the National Parks Service to stop using social media after RTing factual, side by side photos of the crowds for the 2009 and 2017 inaugurations.
* On January 20th, 2017, roughly 230 protestors were arrested in DC and face unprecedented felony riot charges. Among them were legal observers, journalists, and medics.
* On January 20th, 2017, a member of the International Workers of the World was shot in the stomach at an anti-fascist protest in Seattle. He remains in critical condition.
* On January 21st, 2017, DT brought a group of 40 cheerleaders to a meeting with the CIA to cheer for him during a speech that consisted almost entirely of framing himself as the victim of dishonest press.
* On January 21st, 2017, White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer held a press conference largely to attack the press for accurately reporting the size of attendance at the inaugural festivities, saying that the inauguration had the largest audience of any in history, "period."
* On January 22nd, 2017, White House advisor Kellyann Conway defended Spicer's lies as "alternative facts" on national television news.
* On January 22nd, 2017, DT appeared to blow a kiss to director James Comey during a meeting with the FBI, and then opened his arms in a gesture of strange, paternal affection, before hugging him with a pat on the back.
* On January 23rd, 2017, DT reinstated the global gag order, which defunds international organizations that even mention abortion as a medical option.
* On January 23rd, 2017, Spicer said that the US will not tolerate China's expansion onto islands in the South China Sea, essentially threatening war with China.
* On January 23rd, 2017, DT repeated the lie that 3-5 million people voted "illegally" thus costing him the popular vote.
* On January 23rd, 2017, it was announced that the man who shot the anti-fascist protester in Seattle was released without charges, despite turning himself in.
* On January 24th, 2017, Spicer reiterated the lie that 3-5 million people voted "illegally" thus costing DT the popular vote.
* On January 24th, 2017, DT tweeted a picture from his personal Twitter account of a photo he says depicts the crowd at his inauguration and will hang in the White House press room. The photo is of the 2009 inauguration of 44th President Barack Obama, and is curiously dated January 21st, 2017, the day AFTER the inauguration and the day of the Women's March, the largest inauguration related protest in history.
* On January 24th, 2017, the EPA was ordered to stop communicating with the public through social media or the press and to freeze all grants and contracts.
* On January 24th, 2017, the USDA was ordered to stop communicating with the public through social media or the press and to stop publishing any papers or research. All communication with the press would also have to be authorized and vetted by the White House.
* On January 24th, 2017, HR7, a bill that would prohibit federal funding not only to abortion service providers, but to any insurance coverage, including Medicaid, that provides abortion coverage, went to the floor of the House for a vote.
* On January 24th, 2017, Director of the Department of Health and Human Service nominee Tom Price characterized federal guidelines on transgender equality as "absurd."
* On January 24th, 2017, DT ordered the resumption of construction on the Dakota Access Pipeline, while the North Dakota state congress considers a bill that would legalize hitting and killing protestors with cars if they are on roadways.
* On January 24th, 2017, it was discovered that police officers had used confiscated cell phones to search the emails and messages of the 230 demonstrators now facing felony riot charges for protesting on January 20th, including lawyers and journalists whose email accounts contain privileged information of clients and sources.

via Cristine Soto DeBerry


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Do tell said:


> California is overrun with a massive homeless population.And they think that's normal.


Pray for Yes California


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

CigarBoxJimmy said:


> Chicago banned them and then just allowed stores to start using them again with a 10 cent tax per bag. Tell me how that makes any sense at all?


They are a handy thing to have around in Chicago because you can use them to make a tourniquet for the next shooting you witness.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What is a non recyclable beer or soda container? They're all plastic or aluminum, aren't they?


Yep -- you got me on that one.

But the point of the whole thing is that their dramatic, symbolic gesture did nothing but waste money. No less garbage to clean up, just different labels on the garbage.


----------



## dinkpiece (Jan 23, 2017)

jjfad said:


> I looked at her. I told her I will park my car over there and I left.
> 
> ...Screw that old woman.


I think that's a bit harsh. In this #UberDriverLife, you win some trips and you lose some trips. Don't let your animosity at Uber's rates and anti-tipping culture make you a jerk to the other humans in this world.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> We will see, huh. Jury is still out on our two day old president. Ask me in two years who was right, and who was wrong. He is our president, period.
> But, that being said; Trump has done more in the last two days for this country than Obama did in eight years.
> And, IF it's ok to make fun of Trump because he's orange - is it ok to make fun of Obama because he's black?
> 
> ORANGE PEOPLE UNITE !!!


Actually, if you carefully read my post I wasn't making fun of Trump.

Like it or not, for better or for worse, he is the president.

I think the majority of us, Northern and Southern Californians want to be able to raise our kids peacefully, be able to make enough money to live comfortably, able to afford healthcare, and save for our retirements.

Is Trump the answer? I don't believe so. Would Hillary have done any better? Probably not.

In two years, I *really *hope I am wrong and you are right.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Actually, if you carefully read my post I wasn't making fun of Trump.
> 
> In two years, I *really *hope I am wrong and you are right.


Me too my friend. Me too. 
I have always said that Trump kinda scares me. He does.
But then, some of the best leaders that I have served under have scared me a little.

I know that Clinton wouldn't/couldn't do the job. I was all about "hope and change" for eight years - no change, lost hope. 
I'm not sure about Trump. I see change though.

I just wish that the socialist left would give up on the racial stuff. They are so racist.
ORANGE PEOPLE UNITE !!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ND379 said:


> He sure has! Look at all these GREAT things he's done!:
> 
> Those who study authoritarian regimes suggest keeping a list of abnormal events after a demagogue is elected,


I didn't repost your entire list. We could write a book on EACH ONE. So, I picked one that I wasn't very familiar with. I googled "what does the national endowment for humanities do." Know what I found. Nothing. It doesn't do a damn thing that I can tell.

Google says that "The formation of the NEH lent credence to the belief that the humanities stimulate reflection on the values that Americans hold as a nation and as individuals, and that they offer, through their common historical orientation, interpretations of the process by which cultures and societies have reached their present complex form."

Know what that costs? In 2015 it cost us about $30 million. (half goes to 'personnel compensation and benefits') For what? To encourage me to reflect of the values Americans hold as a nation and as individuals? I can live without that. The wall between US and Mexico will cost 18 billion. If you had a neighbor that kept sneaking into your house - would you spend money to install a front door and put locks on it? Or would you spend money on reflecting on who you are as an individual and a family? The family has spoken. We want a front door - and a lock.

I am betting that if we go down your lengthily list we can find HALF of what our new front door is going to cost.

The hand-wringing socialists had their chance, for the last eight years. 
Lets try something different.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I didn't repost your entire list. We could write a book on EACH ONE. So, I picked one that I wasn't very familiar with. I googled "what does the national endowment for humanities do." Know what I found. Nothing. It doesn't do a damn thing that I can tell.
> 
> Google says that "The formation of the NEH lent credence to the belief that the humanities stimulate reflection on the values that Americans hold as a nation and as individuals, and that they offer, through their common historical orientation, interpretations of the process by which cultures and societies have reached their present complex form."
> 
> ...


Oh, but I thought Mexico was going to pay for the wall  Even though the leader of Mexico finally publicly stated that no, they will not. Go America! Keep out hard working people looking for a better life! I can't wait until all these Americans start becoming farmers and scrubbing toilets while wanting 15 an hour to do it. I mean, America was only founded on the principle of freedom and a better place to live because we didn't like England. So we came and took it from the Indians. Mexicans have never wanted to take this land from us...only work hard and provide for their families. How horrible of them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It will be easy to make Mexico pay for the wall. Just watch.
I use that only as an example of socialist waste, make work projects and get the upper classes even richer. Ever read "Animal Farm" by George Orwell? It used to be required reading when I went to school, when teachers taught. Ever read "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand? How about "1984", another one by George Orwell. All depict socialist Utopian governments.

Ayn Rand was born in Russia in 1905. She actually lived during a period of time where Russia went from freedom to starvation and death - under a socialist govt.
Socialism is a great idea - too bad it doesn't work.

Mexicans (and all immigrants) are welcome here. We don't want to keep out hard working people who want to come here and be productive. And yes, immigration ought to be easier. Trump SHOULD do something to lessen the paperwork and time needed to be legally admitted. It takes too long, and it is way to expensive and cumbersome. But, we need to either enforce our laws or make them go away. Obama and Clinton choose to ignore them (read "Animal Farm"). Trump intends to enforce them. You want to do away with these laws that are so unfair? There's a process for that, go for it.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> It will be easy to make Mexico pay for the wall. Just watch.
> I use that only as an example of socialist waste, make work projects and get the upper classes even richer. Ever read "Animal Farm" by George Orwell? It used to be required reading when I went to school, when teachers taught. Ever read "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rand? How about "1984", another one by George Orwell. All depict socialist Utopian governments.
> 
> Ayn Rand was born in Russia in 1905. She actually lived during a period of time where Russia went from freedom to starvation and death - under a socialist govt.
> ...


Mexico will not pay for the wall. It's not like they have Americans running over the border to enter their country. If anything, their country will suffer because their biggest export (drugs) will suffer. Yet the Mexicans that are trying to escape the cartels and corrupt government will instead be foreced to stay and die or starve to death. Also, there is already a wall there. It costs millions of dollars. Now we get to pay billions for another one. YAY. But yes, cut funding to tons of important items to make this happen. I am all for trimming some of the fat in Washington but not when it hurts certain demographics. And from what I've read thus far, Trump does not plan on making it easier for immigrants but much harder actually. Especially when from certain countries. Discrimination is awesome. Censorship is awesome! I can't wait until we're called Western Korea.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1) It will be easy to make Mexico pay for the wall. We'll see if it happens.
2) Yes, Mexico's export of drugs to the US will suffer. Sorry about that (not).
3) Instead of escaping their country because it is unsafe, they should stay and FIX IT. 
4) There is not a 'wall' there. Some fencing, some river, lots of nothing.
5) What "certain demographics" do you not want to effect? Which "important" programs do you not want to cut? 
6) Discrimination is not always a bad thing. I discriminate against people who can't pay me for a ride. I discriminate against people who don't live in my house from having entry into my house. I actively discriminate against people who mean me harm.
7) Censorship has been very actively enforced under Obama. That won't change. Government is evil and needs to be reigned in by The People.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ND379 said:


> Mexico will not pay for the wall. It's not like they have Americans running over the border to enter their country. If anything, their country will suffer because their biggest export (drugs) will suffer. Yet the Mexicans that are trying to escape the cartels and corrupt government will instead be foreced to stay and die or starve to death. Also, there is already a wall there. It costs millions of dollars. Now we get to pay billions for another one. YAY. But yes, cut funding to tons of important items to make this happen. I am all for trimming some of the fat in Washington but not when it hurts certain demographics. And from what I've read thus far, Trump does not plan on making it easier for immigrants but much harder actually. Especially when from certain countries. Discrimination is awesome. Censorship is awesome! I can't wait until we're called Western Korea.


I've been in Mexico for a month now, the people that I've spoken with (funny thing is, they've brought up Trump, not me) find him humurous. My feeling is they used to respect the US, now we've become a laughingstock.

Drug sales won't suffer. If anything the government will turn a blind eye to it (more than they do now) and exports will be much easier.

I know a lot of people here and I've not heard of one trying to leave Mexico because of the corrupt government. I have heard of one person fleeing the cartels, let's just say he wasn't all that innocent himself. People that are killed are usually involved somehow in the drug trade or some other illegal activities. Especially when there is a power shift.

Cartels generally leave normal working people alone. They don't want to get on their bad side or people will start turning them in. Everyone knows who they are but as long as they hurt their own, no one cares.

Cartels are involved in many things besides drugs. Stolen gasoline, Avocados, Limes, Iron Ore and human trafficking at the borders. Around here the biggest illegal activity I've seen is stolen gasoline sales.

I think the wall is a waste of time and money. I also doubt it will ever be built.


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


Do your job!!! Discriminating against an older woman who shops at Walmart. Your a dope. Maybe she doesn't have anyone else to help her. You and Trump have something in common. Discrimination factors. You give everyone who works at Uber a bad name. You should consider a career at McDonald's.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The bucks county guy said:


> Do your job!!! Discriminating against an older woman who shops at Walmart. Your a dope. Maybe she doesn't have anyone else to help her. You and Trump have something in common. Discrimination factors. You give everyone who works at Uber a bad name. You should consider a career at McDonald's.


I don't pick up at WalMart. It has nothing to do with age, socio-economic status, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, or any of the legally protected groups. It has to do with 1) it is always a short ride, 2) they never tip, 3) have to spend time loading and unloading cargo. 
Maybe she doesn't have anyone to help her, true. But, I don't have anyone to help me either. I am trying to support myself and my family. I have to work smart in order to do that. 
I do a lot of good things for people, for my fellow man, for people I don't even know. But, when I'm working, I am working for ONE thing - money. Profit. 
So, you go ahead and judge - you are a superior person. I admire you. I wish I was you.


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I don't pick up at WalMart. It has nothing to do with age, socio-economic status, color, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, or any of the legally protected groups. It has to do with 1) it is always a short ride, 2) they never tip, 3) have to spend time loading and unloading cargo.
> Maybe she doesn't have anyone to help her, true. But, I don't have anyone to help me either. I am trying to support myself and my family. I have to work smart in order to do that.
> I do a lot of good things for people, for my fellow man, for people I don't even know. But, when I'm working, I am working for ONE thing - money. Profit.
> So, you go ahead and judge - you are a superior person. I admire you. I wish I was you.


1. Short rides come with the territory. Not every ride is 30 miles away. 2. I never expect a tip and you shouldn't either. It's nice when you get one but I never expect one. I don't know anyone's financial being. 3. Exactly how much time does it take to carry a passengers groceries to her front door ? Maybe a minute or two? Help your fellow citizens. I do often . It's not the worst thing you can do. You could be cleaning up vomit from a passenger. Think about it. Things could be worse.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


I would've done the same. You were right and did the right thing. You think Travis would've picked her up?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> If these pax tipped everytime we wouldnt have any of these problems. Ubers declining quality of service is mostly caused by their tipping culture. They will cave eventually. Corporate doesnt see it yet. They dont realize that drivers hate their pax because there is almost no possibility of a tip in their biggest markets in liberal meccas. Outside if big cities in red counties the tips are much better but these are small markets. In manhattan out of the last 100 fares i got 0 tips on uber and 3 out of 4 fares on other tnc's tip. Juno is the exception because their riders are mostly converts from uber.


I live in the heart of red country. My state voted about 80% conservative. Rand Paul is our rep. Tips are extremely rare here. Yesterday, I did 14 rides and got one $6 tip, from a young mother and her child. I helped load and unload a toy into the trunk.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

ND379 said:


> Mexico will not pay for the wall. It's not like they have Americans running over the border to enter their country. If anything, their country will suffer because their biggest export (drugs) will suffer. Yet the Mexicans that are trying to escape the cartels and corrupt government will instead be foreced to stay and die or starve to death. Also, there is already a wall there. It costs millions of dollars. Now we get to pay billions for another one. YAY. But yes, cut funding to tons of important items to make this happen. I am all for trimming some of the fat in Washington but not when it hurts certain demographics. And from what I've read thus far, Trump does not plan on making it easier for immigrants but much harder actually. Especially when from certain countries. Discrimination is awesome. Censorship is awesome! I can't wait until we're called Western Korea.


Trump hasnt passed any new laws. He's simply enforcing laws already on the books. Did you know that there was already a bill passed that calls for a wall, and funded it?

See, that's the problem. Some people just want to ignore laws they don't like. Which is fine when you get to pick. What about people who want to ignore paying taxes? Or laws that protect women from rape?


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Wait...what???
> 
> $.10 per bag for a grocery bag??? You're joking...right?
> 
> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


Yup. Aldi's chain charges, or bring your own bag. They also charge for a cart. It must be a European thing lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yup. 
I went to the bank the other day, to break a hundred dollar bill. They wanted to charge me a fee. 
They ended up doing it, but I got my monies worth. I kept a teller occupied for ten minutes objecting. Then I kept an assistant manager occupied for about 15 minutes, and the operations manager and I talked for another 15 minutes. 
All of them had to explain how they need that fee to break a c-note and how valued I am as a customer. 
Pretty sure it cost them $50 to collect $2.

I'm thinking about charging fees. 
Load up to three pieces of luggage, or groceries in bags = $1.00
Four or five pieces of luggage, or unbagged groceries is an additional $1.00
Dog up to 20 lbs = $1.00
Keep me waiting after arrival more than 2 minutes = $1.00
Obnoxious passengers or kids = $1.00 to $5.00 depending ... 
Obnoxious AND drunk = add $2.00
Drive thru for food, weed, Rx or anything else; less than 5 car line = $5.00

What did I miss?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So, if ya go shopping at WalMart while drunk, with your dog (who is also drunk) keep me waiting for three minutes, have unbagged groceries, and stop at McD's and the weed shop on the way home, and tell me I'm taking you the long way ... it could get kinda spendy.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

jjfad said:


> I picked up a ping to a Supermarket. I knew I shouldn't have picked up. I do not do Walmart pickup.
> 
> But I did.
> 
> ...


You clearly are in the wrong buisness, I am not going to waiste my time commenting on your moronic post.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> While I agree that I wouldn't pickup from a grocery store, especially if they have all kinds of groceries... especially if those groceries are not bagged...
> 
> ...but to be so judgmental against the old woman? You don't know her life or her struggles, she may be in a worse spot than you are. I would have cancelled to but to be so callous against your fellow Earth people... someone that was just trying to do grocery shopping and needed a ride home so she called Uber... it may not be ideal for Uber drivers, but she had done nothing *wrong* to you....
> 
> ...that ain't Uber's doing... that was inside of you all along...


He's being judgmental because he's likely jaded. I've done a few of those grocery store pick ups and have regretted EVERY single time.

The customer always expects assistance, but has no intention in tipping.


----------



## The bucks county guy (Jan 29, 2017)

When you elected to drive for Uber, did they promise tips to you as a driver? I didn't read it anywhere. If your not happy with driving for Uber because of if tips, maybe you should consider another job. I have tip signs in the back of my head rests. They work great. I'm averaging approximately one tip for every three rides.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> I'll never understand how people afford to even live there.


Try living in Sydney it makes San Fran look cheap.



JimKE said:


> If not, the left coast is even more weird than I thought.


 Haha never heard that one before. So true


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jagent said:


> Trump hasnt passed any new laws. He's simply enforcing laws already on the books. Did you know that there was already a bill passed that calls for a wall, and funded it?
> 
> See, that's the problem. Some people just want to ignore laws they don't like. Which is fine when you get to pick. What about people who want to ignore paying taxes? Or laws that protect women from rape?


What about laws against grabbing women's genitals? How is Trump on that one?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about laws against grabbing women's genitals? How is Trump on that one?


I didn't know that was illegal. 
Where the hell is all these babies coming from?
Genital grabbing is illegal?
Man, I guess I been doing it wrong all these years, because I am an unabashed female genital grabber. 
In fact, it's on my resume. And, I cite references.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about laws against grabbing women's genitals? How is Trump on that one?


It's against the law. I'm sure the democrats offered to pay any woman who'd swear he actually did that. I guess none would .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jagent said:


> It's against the law. I'm sure the democrats offered to pay any woman who'd swear he actually did that. I guess none would .


Snatching genitalia is NOT against the law. 
I've done it, and had it done to me -- and it's not illegal if you do it right.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

CoolAnt said:


> Try living in Sydney it makes San Fran look cheap.
> 
> Haha never heard that one before. So true


No thanks.


----------

